# Ocelot for Bass mods



## Wizardofwoz66 (Jan 21, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone had a schematic for this yet, I got a request to turn one into a bass sub octave, didn't feel like tracing it to figure out which caps to change. Even better, has anyone successfully modded one for bass and want to just tell me which caps they switched and to what values? Lol


----------



## sweetthensour (Mar 26, 2021)

i would like to know which caps to change for bass as well


----------



## Betty Wont (Mar 26, 2021)

The OC2 is already a bass effect, it doesn't need any mods to work with bass.


----------



## ficelles (Mar 29, 2021)

My standard Ocelot build works fine with bass.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 5, 2021)

The Mods for "BASS" would be to turn the 2nd-octave down knob's function to something else, the 2nd-octave down is pretty much useless for bass-players, IMO.

Square Wave "Synth Mod" is a good'n for this circuit. There's lots online about the "synth mod".





Rob Mods experiments with the filtering...











Another common mod for the original is to add a boost after it, alleviates a common complaint of the original circuit, gives it some oomph.


Just came across this page: 








						BOSS OC2 mod – Champion Leccy
					

Posts about BOSS OC2 mod written by Woolly




					championleccy.com
				




Hey wahddahyahkuhno, Champ Leccy has a link to a PDF I was going to suggest for ...

Recommended Reading:
STOMPBOXOLOGY VOL 13 #3 has some great info to help better understand octave-down circuits in general.


I'd throw up some Talkbass links as well, but the site seems to be down ATM.


----------

